# hip dysplasia, devastated



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

After 18 month old Henry's first hunt early in November he started limping and to make a very long story short, he has dysplasia in his right hip with a slight malformation in the left. Yes, his parents were OFA certified and other pups of this breeder known to us. (Just coincidentally, this was this was the last litter due to the death of the owner.) As I understand it, the limp is evidence that he is in pain although his appetite, attitude, affection, obediemce and joie de vivre remain unchanged. And from what I have researched, the only "cure" is a total hip replacement. After six weeks of restricted activity, we have started an exercise regimen and joint supplements and are just kind of in a holding patter. I guess what I am looking for is any information about what we should be doing, any anecdotes from someone who has been through this, any other patients out there, has anyone's dog had a hip replaced? Thanks in advance


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I am so sorry that young Henry (and you) are facing this! A dog that I once fostered has hip dysplasia, and his has been managed with oral meds only, but he doesn't hunt or compete in field trials, or anything like that. He is 8-years-old now and I hear from his owner at Christmas time. He has done very well without surgery. 

I did once meet a young Yellow Lab on the island of St. Kitts who had had total hip replacement, and while the scars were ghastly, his "joie de vivre" and activity level were just great!! Dogs don't care about scars. I've spent thousands of dollars, over the years, addressing the medical needs of my dogs, but have never had to deal with this. My heart goes out to you. Please keep us posted about Henry.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't offer any advice, only my hopes for you both.


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you for the support and please forgive any typos, I am a little wound up at the moment. If I learn any thing of interest along the way, I shall surely post and then hope no one else needs the information.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

To my surprise, our breeder gave us an article outlining how HID can be offset. 
No personal experience with this, though I owned a German Shepherd (famous for this disease). Diet high in Vitamin C helps (anecdotal evidence).
I Started this thread but got nowhere:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,1934.0.html 

http://www.yourdoghealth.com/dog_ester-c.htm
http://www.yourdoghealth.com/dog_ester-c_study.htm

I know there is a lot of resistance (from vets) to this idea but what have you got to loose? 
I see nothing wrong with giving the dog (at this stage or any stage in life) ester C (not regular C) supplements. 
Norwegian vets seem to support this idea.

Very sorry , 
Julius


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm so sorry to here that beachrat. Poor Henry. Wishing you two all the best. Hope other members will be able to help you more so!


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Disheartening but at least Henry can continue to shower you with love and affection. If hunting is the primary reason you got Henry you can always get a guide and dog at a preserve or hunt with friends who have dogs. 

Sending you and Henry good thoughts.


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

Thank you all for your good wishes. We saw the orthopedic specialist again last week and there is no good news. The muscle in his leg is already visibly smaller than in his other rear leg. We tried Rimadyl early on in this saga which seemed to do nothing. Though it is only a possible short term solution, we have a bottle of Previcox we can try though potential side effects of any of these pain meds. make me nervous. So it appears our options are to hope it resolves on its own (which is not going to happen), let him live with the pain or have a total hip replacement some time sooner rather than later. There is a little bright spot. The doctor did say that since rest did not improve his limping, he may as well hunt unless it seems to make him lamer so he had a great hour in the field on Tuesday and was none the worse for wear. If we end up with any positive news or if we do have the surgery, I will certainly report in.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't know where you live but there is a vet in Boise who have been doing hip resurfacing. http://westvet.net/news/ here is the link telling about the surgery. Best of luck to you and your pup


----------

